# Roku



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

So, I was in Best Buy this afternoon hoping to pick up a Blu-ray of Close Encounters of the Third Kind for $14.99. Unfortunately they were sold out. I did see they had the Roku XD for $79 and I almost came home with one. Anyone have one? Thoughts? I know my new MacBook Pro will do what I want, but I'm curious if the Roku will make things easier.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I have one that I use for streaming Netflix movies and viewing my photos from Facebook. I've been quite happy with it. It's no high end device, but it seems pretty robust.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've installed many roku units, all the way back to when they were just called the "netflix streamer". They have made some nice improvements over time and its an easy to use interface. Enjoy!


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

Roku is definitely a great device. However there are multiple options out there. Most blu-ray player nowadays will have netflix, blockbuster express etc- so would you need a roku separately at all ? then there is the appletv- great interface, wdtv live, boxee box, google tv.

It depends on what online streaming services you would like to access.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm plenty happy with my Blu-ray player, unfortunately I purchased the model right before they began to support Netflix. Still...not looking to upgrade the DMP-BD80.
My MacBook Pro will, I do believe, take care of just about anything. I'm just curious if there is any advantage to a Roku unit? I'm thinking about all I would use it for is Pandora and Netflix. The laptop moves around quite a bit so I have to move the Magsafe Power adapter and HDMI/Thunderport adapter etc. The Roku I could just set it up where I wanted it and leave it. Other than that, is there really any advantage over the laptop?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Power consumption? That's about all I can think of.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

The new Roku devices are the beez kneez in reality. They are stunning for netflix as they have a great "search" feature. They are also great for pandora or a myriad of other channels. 
The best thing about the Roku is no movie parts, none zero zip. The image quality via HDMI is very very good. 
It will not stream itunes without another product, but other than that, it is perfect.


----------

